# Are Tattoos permissable ?



## youngblood2002 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have heard some say that getting a tattoo is a violation of our obligation. I have even heard of some being banned from freemasonry. I have heard a WM say that it is ok as long as when /if the tattoo is seen you must be "In order"...what to do?


----------



## ess1113 (Dec 29, 2012)

What part of the obligation would that violate?
It is the internal qualifications not the external qualifications....

I can tell you that there is NOTHING in the GLOT landmarks, or the law book that forbid tattoos of any kind in any manner.  I just had to research this specific topic since we had an elderly member tell a young EA, with many visible tattoos, that he shouldnt be a mason if he had tattoos.  It wasnt his place to say anything like that and it hurt the EA and his opinion of the member, and the lodge.  

Anyones personal opinion of tattoos have no place in the lodge.  You can hold your own opinion but exhibiting restraint in expressing them is a mark of maturity and true Masonic beliefs.  

Dont let the presence of absence of a tattoo taint your opinion of anyone.  

Eric


----------



## widows son (Dec 29, 2012)

He's correct.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 29, 2012)

One caveat; text tattoos are popular, but I would see "writing" anything to be a violation. Symbols, on the other hand, are how we have expressed ourselves for centuries.

I have considered getting one, possibly Father Time and the Weeping Virgin.


----------



## Cressey (Dec 29, 2012)

trysquare said:


> One caveat; text tattoos are popular, but I would see "writing" anything to be a violation. Symbols, on the other hand, are how we have expressed ourselves for centuries.
> 
> I have considered getting one, possibly Father Time and the Weeping Virgin.



I love the Father Time And Weeping Virgin image, one of my favorites. I was thinking it would make a beautiful tattoo. If you decide to get it make sure you post pics.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 29, 2012)

No. Not all jusridictions prohibit tattoos.

A lot of Brethren that I know have tattoos and even Masonic tattoos...


----------



## Ed Nelson (Dec 29, 2012)

I raised some eyebrows when the members of my lodge saw me initiated with my 2 half-sleeves, a chest piece, and two tattoos on my back. Most came up to me afterwords and complemented the colorful work. Not a single person said anything negative.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 30, 2012)

Ed Nelson said:


> I raised some eyebrows when the members of my lodge saw me initiated with my 2 half-sleeves, a chest piece, and two tattoos on my back. Most came up to me afterwords and complemented the colorful work. Not a single person said anything negative.



I was in exactly the same situation with my fellow Brethren when I went through the degrees...


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 30, 2012)

Bro. Stewart said:


> I was in exactly the same situation with my fellow Brethren when I went through the degrees...



Yeah, but we thought the butterflies were a bit much...  :wink:


----------



## California Master (Dec 31, 2012)

Ed Nelson said:


> I raised some eyebrows when the members of my lodge saw me initiated with my 2 half-sleeves, a chest piece, and two tattoos on my back. Most came up to me afterwords and complemented the colorful work. Not a single person said anything negative.



You have tattoos, Brother Ed??? Oh yeah, I've got some too. I even have a Masonic tat on my left arm. So, I guess it's okay by me.


----------



## Newwardorder (Dec 31, 2012)

We'd have to boot half our members - including the recently raised owner of a local tattoo parlor - if ink was a disqualifier.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 31, 2012)

Ghee!  Do you think we're back to the lessons _not always_ learned?

Let's think here ... oh yes.  It goes something like this.

"that it is the internal and not the external qualifications"


When will we ever learn,
When will we ever learn.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 31, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Yeah, but we thought the butterflies were a bit much...  :wink:



You don't suppose he had a premonition do you!  And then, of course, an appointment at the local tattoo parlor.  

:001_unsure:


----------



## rpbrown (Dec 31, 2012)

You would have to boot most of our lodge including a couple of 60 year members.

I have tattoos, several in fact. Most are christian in nature, some are masonic symbols, and some are patriotic.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jan 1, 2013)

I personally don't like tattoos but I would never tell anyone not to get one or vote aganst a man who has them.  Its their body and their decision.

I think what the Brother is refering to is the section of the EA obligation (Forgive my Indiana ritual  ) "I will not write, print, paint, cut, carve, hew mark or engrave or anything movabale or inmoveable....." 

I have alway thought that was the secrets of Masonry but some older Brethren think everything in Masonry is secret.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 1, 2013)

The only food for thought I was told in regards to Masonic tattoos was that you are able to display masonic stickers, jewelry, etc as a MM, but suppose you got convicted of a felony and had your membership revoked an could no longer display the stickers or jewelry. If you had a permanent tattoo, well you get the idea.


----------



## daddyrich (Jan 1, 2013)

I am quite well covered in tattoos and this was one of the reasons I used to convince myself for years that I shouldn't petition. Of course, when I finally did all brothers didn't have a single negative thing to say and those who have asked have been overwhelmingly supportive and understanding. Many of them are/were WWII veterans, among the first wave of inked Americans and I was pleased to not see or hear one negative thing. Most of mine are Pagan/Masonic or otherwise Occult/Esoteric.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 1, 2013)

crono782 said:


> The only food for thought I was told in regards to Masonic tattoos was that you are able to display masonic stickers, jewelry, etc as a MM, but suppose you got convicted of a felony and had your membership revoked an could no longer display the stickers or jewelry. If you had a permanent tattoo, well you get the idea.




Not a bad thought.

But I suppose you could add one more of a natt straining while swallowing a camel.

You're in a pickle either way.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jan 1, 2013)

crono782 said:


> The only food for thought I was told in regards to Masonic tattoos was that you are able to display masonic stickers, jewelry, etc as a MM, but suppose you got convicted of a felony and had your membership revoked an could no longer display the stickers or jewelry. If you had a permanent tattoo, well you get the idea.



I was thinkimg along the same line.  Ever have a friend tattoo his girlfriends name on his arm then break up with her?  I have hd a lot of friends demit from Masonry for various reasons.  How would you deal with a Masonic tattoo if you decided you longer wanted to be a member?


----------



## bubba806 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have "straight edge" tattoos and while I no longer live that lifestyle I still cherish my tattoos as a piece of me and a part of the history that made me who I am today


----------



## California Master (Jan 2, 2013)

Bill Hosler said:


> I was thinkimg along the same line.  Ever have a friend tattoo his girlfriends name on his arm then break up with her?  I have hd a lot of friends demit from Masonry for various reasons.  How would you deal with a Masonic tattoo if you decided you longer wanted to be a member?



They can do amazing things with cover-up tats these days. I've seen some things completely disappear with a cover-up.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 2, 2013)

hmm!  Does that do anything for bulging wastes?

:39:

Ah!  I have this friend ...

:blush:


----------



## crono782 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sure! Just get a six-pack tattooed on your stomach!




Not sure that's what you had in mind though...


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 3, 2013)

Not bad!  

I think I'll rush out and purchase a case.

:40:


*man you've solved, my ... my friend's problem*


----------



## widows son (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol


----------



## K.S. (Jan 4, 2013)

If tattoos were banned, they wouldn't have let me anywhere near the property! Haha.


----------



## widows son (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting the Masonic coat of arms, kinda subtle in a way


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh hell, go and get tattooed up!!

Just stay in compliance with your local Grand Lodge's Obligations! Keep the Secrets, Secret.


Life is way to short, live a little!


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 4, 2013)

That's a wrap!:001_cool:


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 4, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> hmm!  Does that do anything for bulging wastes?
> 
> :39:
> 
> ...




Who you callin' a "bulging waste"?  :lol:


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 4, 2013)

okay. okay.  

I'll spring for* a couple* of those tattooed cases.

:25:

They're expecting *broad* canvases ...

:27:

mentioned they'd like to get started early 

:beer:

... what day you want me to schedule the shop?


----------



## davidjones201 (Jan 5, 2013)

Very well said. I have plenty of tattoos (none offensive) and I can say that 97% of my visits to lodges my tattoos were never displayed in lodge. It's not my place to judge if others do. I just consider it professionalism. The same I as I do in the work place. I'm in business and very well aware of the stereotype that could go along with tattoos.


----------



## davidjones201 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bill Hosler said:


> I personally don't like tattoos but I would never tell anyone not to get one or vote aganst a man who has them.  Its their body and their decision.
> 
> I think what the Brother is refering to is the section of the EA obligation (Forgive my Indiana ritual  ) "I will not write, print, paint, cut, carve, hew mark or engrave or anything movabale or inmoveable....."
> 
> I have alway thought that was the secrets of Masonry but some older Brethren think everything in Masonry is secret.


I hope that 17th century Rose Croix painting that covers my back did not violate anything. Lol


----------



## widows son (Jan 5, 2013)

That's sweet.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 8, 2013)

No one gives a "hoot" about body art. It is the "interior" man, and your value as man, is what Masonry is concerned with. With so many of our members veterans, we would be in a real hurt, if we refused membership to men with tattoos. 

Check out:

http://www.masonicink.com


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 8, 2013)

davidjones201 said:


> I hope that 17th century Rose Croix painting that covers my back did not violate anything. Lol




Should have picked a shorter degree ... less painful.


----------



## widows son (Jan 9, 2013)

When I was 17 I got venom on my calf. I kind of regret it but I got it touched up a few years ago and it looks way better.


----------



## Cressey (Jan 17, 2013)

I have two non Masonic tattoos now. I have been contemplating getting a Masonic one.


----------



## widows son (Jan 17, 2013)

I was thinking of getting either the Masonic coat of arms or the keystone as described in the York rite degree


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jan 17, 2013)

Bro Youngblood, you will be fine with getting some ink.........I already have five NON Masonic Tatts, and am currently thinking about what I want for my first Masonic tattoo............as long as you are sticking to symbols, and aren't inking any passwords or pictures of our grips, you're fine..........we are a society with secrets, not a secret society.................you should be fully aware of what your obligations bind you to at this point, so no need to get into that............Bro Jones


----------

